# "Jan Cux" verkauft



## angeltreff (16. April 2005)

Lese eben in der neuen R&R, dass die "Jan Cux" jetzt auch ab Kiel fährt. Sie stand lange Zeit zum Verkauf (NARG hat sie angeboten), jetzt ist bei NARG kein Hinweis mehr zu finden. Als Kontakt wird jetzt "Marco Kiebert" angegeben.

Ich frage mich jetzt, ob sie verkauft wurde, wenn ja an wen. Hat jemand nähere Infos.

Danke.


----------



## angeltreff (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Keiner weiß was?


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hallo!
Was da in R&R zu lesen war, ist nicht mehr aktuell. Seit 2 Wochen steht die JAN CUX ab Heikendorf für Angelfahrten zur Verfügung und kann unter der gleichen Tel-Nr. wie die FORELLE gebucht werden. Ich kann Euch sagen: ein tolles Schiff ! ! ! #6 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## dorschangler12345 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Was da in R&R zu lesen war, ist nicht mehr aktuell. Seit 2 Wochen steht die JAN CUX ab Heikendorf für Angelfahrten zur Verfügung und kann unter der gleichen Tel-Nr. wie die FORELLE gebucht werden. Ich kann Euch sagen: ein tolles Schiff ! ! ! #6
> 
> Gruß
> ...



fährst dui die denn zur zeit?


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hy Dorschangler,

richtig, zur Zt. fahr ich die JAN CUX. Für Angelfahrten steht das Schiff neben der FORELLE ab sofort zur Verfügung. 

Abfahrt: 07,00 - 17,00
Preis:     € 40,- incl. Frühstück und Mittag 
Hafen:    Heikendorf
Parkplätze kostenlos
Anmeldung vorher erforderlich ! ! ! (wie MS FORELLE)

Gruß

Bernhard :m


----------



## Since1887 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hi Bernhard,
wann sind denn die nächsten Ausfahrten? 


viele Grüße
Timo (since1887)


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

:q zum glück haben wir in cuxhaven noch die JAN CUX II.

die I war schon einmal vor zwei jahren nach büsum verkauft.
der käufer hatte jedoch den kaufvertrag ohne das nötige 
kleingeld unterschrieben   |supergri 

also ein cux in der ostsee und einen in der nordsee.

gerecht verteilt.


dann viel spass mit dem neuen schiff in heikendorf.

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Werde morgen der Jan Cux mal einen Besuch abstatten. Habe einen freien Tag

rausgekitzelt und werde einen Kurztrip|supergri  an die Ostsee unternehmen.Wetter
scheint ja sehr gut zu werden.Mal sehen ob noch ein anderer Boardi mit an Board ist.
Gruß Freibadwirt |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Dorschangler,
> 
> richtig, zur Zt. fahr ich die JAN CUX. Für Angelfahrten steht das Schiff neben der FORELLE ab sofort zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Na klasse, dann kann man ja davon ausgehen das die Qualität des Kutters jetzt 1a ist. Habe mit der JC auf der Nordsee die miserabelste meiner bisherigen Kutterfahrten gemacht. 11 Stunden nur durch die Gegend geschippert und das Schiff war ein einziger Misthaufen. Die Toiletten waren so verseucht, dass ich mir die ganze Tour das Pinkeln verkniffen habe (trotz einiger Tassen Bier), bzw. letztendlich über Bord gepinkelt habe. Nie wieder JC habe ich mir damals geschworen. Jetzt würde ich es wieder wagen, aber nun bin ich Bootsangler geworden... #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Dorschangler,
> 
> richtig, zur Zt. fahr ich die JAN CUX. Für Angelfahrten steht das Schiff neben der FORELLE ab sofort zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Aha da ist der Dampfer also hin...  :q 

Muss ich mich dann auch für eine Wochenfahrt so weit im Vorraus anmelden oder hab ich da kurzentschlossen Chancen?!


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hallo,
am 3.,5.,10., u. 12.Juni und jede Menge Termine im Juli sind noch für ein "Kennenlernen" zu buchen. Danach soll´s auch erstmal kein Problem sein, einen Platz zu bekommen. Wie gesagt: Rechtzeitig anmelden ! ! ! Mir macht das Schiff jedenfalls jede Menge Spass. Gestern bei Windstärke 7 haben wir überlegt, ob wir einen Billard-Tisch an Bord stellen sollten, so wenig hat sich das Schiff in der Ostseewelle bewegt. #6 

Gruß

Bernhard :m


----------



## Since1887 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> am 3.,5.,10., u. 12.Juni und jede Menge Termine im Juli sind noch für ein "Kennenlernen" zu buchen. Danach soll´s auch erstmal kein Problem sein, einen Platz zu bekommen. Wie gesagt: Rechtzeitig anmelden ! ! ! Mir macht das Schiff jedenfalls jede Menge Spass. Gestern bei Windstärke 7 haben wir überlegt, ob wir einen Billard-Tisch an Bord stellen sollten, so wenig hat sich das Schiff in der Ostseewelle bewegt. #6
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hi kannst du mir auch die Termine im Juli geben MS Forelle und MS Jan Cux. Werde es im Juni wohl nicht schaffen an einer Tour teilzunehmen. kannst mir auch gerne als PN schicken.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hy,
weitere Termine gibts telefonisch im Büro. 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Hardi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Habe mit der Jan Cux in der Nordsee auch schon zwei Kaffefahhrten nach Helgoland und über die Priele auf Makrele gemacht. Aber auch schon eine mit der Blauort. Und Die Fahrt mit der Blauort in der Nordsee sucht ihres gleichen. Dat war schiet.
Die Jan Cux ist nicht unbedingt das Schiff für Wurfangler, ist die Forelle aber auch nicht. Am Ende zählt das Ergebnis und ein gelungener Tag (und Fische..) und zu allerletzt ist der Skipper entscheidend. 
Der Stahldampfer liegt gut in der Welle und der Drift. Euer Konzept gibt Euch Recht, und ich werde mir das 'mal vor Ort anschauen bevor ich hier ein statement abgebe. Wird aber bis Julei dauern da ich mich erstmal nach Langeland abseile.... Bin mir aber sicher das meine Gattin, bei dem Schiff, auch seit Jahren, mal wieder mitkommen wird (Meine Gattin = hat das Abo auf den den grössten Fisch des Tages).
Bis die Tage Berhard,
Gruss Thomas


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hallo

war gestern mit der Jan Cux beim fischen drausen..

Super Schiff, klasse Kapitano ,tolles essen und eine tolle fischerei#6 #6 #6 . Werde in Zukunft öfter mal mit Bernhard rausfahren wenns geht schon am Dienstag.
Gruß freibadwirt.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

schreib doch mal bei "was wird zur zeit auf kuttern gefangen" was so gefangen worde danke


----------



## Wolle1 (30. April 2006)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Hallo zusammen! Würde schwer abraten bei der Jan Cux zu buchen. Wir hatten mit 12 Mann gebucht und haben 2 Tage vor der Tour eine Absage erhalten. Grund: Der Kapitän hat eine grössere Gruppe angenommen die mehr Geld bringt und dafür die kleineren runter geschmissen! Sehr nett oder?


----------



## duck_68 (30. April 2006)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



			
				Wolle1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen! Würde schwer abraten bei der Jan Cux zu buchen. Wir hatten mit 12 Mann gebucht und haben 2 Tage vor der Tour eine Absage erhalten. Grund: Der Kapitän hat eine grössere Gruppe angenommen die mehr Geld bringt und dafür die kleineren runter geschmissen! Sehr nett oder?



Wenn das stimmen sollte, ist es ne riesen Sauerei!!! Da freut man sich auf ne lustige Tour und dann so was|gr: |gr: 

War es die Jan Cux 1 oder 2?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Wolle1 (30. April 2006)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Moin zusammen.
Es ist die Jan Cux die jetzt von Heitgendorf aus auf die Ostsee fährt. Der Kapitän von der MS Forelle hat mit der Jan cux so weit ich weiß einen Chartervertrag. Ihm wurde mitgeteilt daß die Jan Cux wohl einen lukrativeren Auftrag hat und somit alle die auf der Jan Cux für den 29.4.06 gebucht hatten einfach runter geschmissen hat. Der Käptn der MS Forelle ist auch sehr sauer und traurig über das Verhalten des Käptns der Jan Cux. Hatte gestern mit ihm telefoniert. Er sagte mir daß das schon öfter vorgekommen ist. Ich finde das schadet der gesamten Kutterfischerei. Gruß Wolle


----------



## Ems-Angler1993 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Ich bin nächste Woche in Kiel und möchte gerne mit der Jan Cux mitfahren. Letzte Woche bin ich auf Helgoland mit einem Börteboot bei Windstärke 6 mitgefahren :v:v. Wie sieht es im moment aus? Wann ist die nächste fahrt?

Gruß See-Bärnd


----------



## T.T (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Boah, was ein alter Trööt. 

Da haben sich in letzter Zeit ein paar Dinge mit der Jan Cux getan.

Am besten ist, du klickst mal auf: http://www.hochseeangeln-jan-cux.de


----------



## Ems-Angler1993 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Danke für deine Antwort, aber auf der Seite stehen keine Termine, oder?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Anrufen ist immer das sciherste....:m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Moin,

mich würde hier noch interessieren, ob die Jan Cux genau wie die FORELLE nach jedem Törn erstmal Laboe anfahren muss, dort festmacht und auf den Zollverschluss wartet.

Das fand ich ziemlich zeitaufwendig, weil der Zoll offensichtlich nicht zum Nachbarort Heickendorf kommt und das Procedere im Hafen Laboe statfindet. Ich konnte damals locker von der Blauort und der Langeland an Land gehen, weil ich da ´ne Wohnung hatte, und die Kollegen mußten erst mal an Deck der Forelle warten!
*
Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................................*


----------



## Ems-Angler1993 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Ich werde dann mal morgen dort anrufen!


----------



## prophet12 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mich würde hier noch interessieren, ob die Jan Cux genau wie die FORELLE nach jedem Törn erstmal Laboe anfahren muss, dort festmacht und auf den Zollverschluss wartet.
> 
> Das fand ich ziemlich zeitaufwendig, weil der Zoll offensichtlich nicht zum Nachbarort Heickendorf kommt und das Procedere im Hafen Laboe statfindet. Ich konnte damals locker von der Blauort und der Langeland an Land gehen, weil ich da ´ne Wohnung hatte, und die Kollegen mußten erst mal an Deck der Forelle warten!




Bin schon öfters mit der Jan Cux draußen gewesen.
Die Jan Cux fährt ohne Umwege wieder zum Satorikai zurück.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Moin!

Mit der Cux hab ich rein garnix mehr zu tun #d.

Die Zollabfertigung in Laboe auf der FORELLE dauert normalerweise ca. 5 Min.; dann in 10 min. nach Heikendorf.  

Die Fahrt bis Kiel dauert allerdings 50 min....


----------



## Ems-Angler1993 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Jan Cux" verkauft*

Danke für eure Antworten!!


----------

